

Ask HN: Web2py vs Django? - nir

Anyone has experience with both? Django seems to be the popular choice right now, but it appears Web2py has better support for Google App Engine. What major reasons are there to pick one over the other? Which would be easier to get into, coming from a Rails background?
======
spicyj
Since you're from a Rails background, it's worth mentioning that you can run
JRuby on Rails on Google App Engine.

[http://olabini.com/blog/2009/04/jruby-on-rails-on-google-
app...](http://olabini.com/blog/2009/04/jruby-on-rails-on-google-app-engine/)

------
mdipierro
Both Rails and web2py follow "convention over configuration" while Django
follows "configuration over convention". Each has pros and cons but coming
from a Rails background you'll probably find web2py closer.

